# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Gia công chế tạo kẹp Spindle

## CKD

Tình hình là rất tình hình, đôi lúc spindle có thì nhiều mà grip (kẹp spindle) thì không có, vậy phải làm sao đây?
Xong ngay... 1 phút 30 giây... DIY là có chứ gì  :Big Grin: 

Yêu cầu:
* Kẹp spindle 1.5kW đến 2.2kW
* Đường kính thân 80mm
* Tải trọng 5-8kg
* Chất liệu Nhôm 6061, độ dày 15mm

Bước 01: *Thiết kế*


Bước 02: *Gia công CNC*


Bước 03: *Khoan, cắt, taro hoàn thiện*




Bước 04: *Kẹp thử spindle 2.2kW*




Bước 05:* Lên máy thôi*  :Wink:

----------

hoang.nvn, kametoco, Khongnickname, quangcaohoanglong

----------


## CKD

Nhiêu đó vẫn chưa đủ.. sinh sản vô tính thôi....


Do khổ máy nhỏ... chỉ chạy được 03 sp lúc thôi


x2 là 06 sp


x3 là 09 sp




Không quên kiểm tra trước khi hoàn thiện

----------

Boyred2000, duonghoang, kimtan, Mr.L, Nam CNC, Quang_Q7

----------


## Boyred2000

Anh Ckd còn kẹp spindle 2.2kw 80 và BF 15 diy bán em mỗi thứ 1 cái hen.

----------


## CKD

Kep spindle như hình thì vẫn còn đó bạn. Gối BF15 thì hàng công nghiệp luôn, nhưng không rỏ còn không.. để tối về xoạn ra xem rồi thông báo cho bạn sau nhe.

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## Boyred2000

> Kep spindle như hình thì vẫn còn đó bạn. Gối BF15 thì hàng công nghiệp luôn, nhưng không rỏ còn không.. để tối về xoạn ra xem rồi thông báo cho bạn sau nhe.


Thanks a lot Ckd nhé.

----------

